# Good Inshore Combo?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

I am looking to pick up a few sets of spinning rods and reels for fishing in the bay and catching bait. I have been looking at the Penn Fierce 4000, and I have seen all around good reviews especially for the price. I could use some recommendations as far as a good rod to pair it with. They will be used for inshore species, sabikis, and throwing for bonito offshore. Price is a factor as well.

Thanks


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

best bang for your buck is probably going to be the base line outcast house rod in the 10lb rating, pair that with the hard to beat 29.99 shimano sienna 4k and spool it with 10lb power pro and you got a good solid setup, ours has pulled in a 40+lb bull red without trouble.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently picked up one of the Shimano Teramar southeast spinning rods and would for sure recommend it. A little cheaper is the Penn Prevail rod that I have but I use it in the surf. The Fierce has gotten good reviews, I picked up a Sargus a little while ago and really like it so far.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

as far as the rods go its just gonna be feel, i know the house rods in 10lb range at outcast are 60 bucks, not sure about the teramar or the prevail but i know the outcast rod is a solid choice, and i can definitely vouch for the shimano sienna reel, that thing is smooth as can be and will stop some surprisingly big fish, and for 30 bucks its hard to find something with the same build quality.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I got a penn fierce combo 4000, an i love it not bad for the price! I got it spooled with 20lb power pro but the rods only rated for 8-17lb test. I've caught snapper,grouper, 40in+ redfish an many more an haven't had a problem with it yet an ive had for about a year now!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies.

Based on the Shimano recommendation, I did some more looking around, and the Penn Fierce 4000 would cost the same as the Shimano Sedona. Between these two products, what would you guys choose? 

Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Pen...94,d.b2I&fp=f1120bb64cd39480&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Shimano hands down.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd take the sienna over the Penn and the Sedona is only better so u have my vote there


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good recommendations above... it all depends on feel for the rod... depends on what type of tactics u are going for to. An all around rod that I have found best is the Ugly Stick Inter coastal medium rods. I've caught anything from trout on soft baits and spoons to big bull reds and sharks. It has a pretty soft for smaller inshore fish but a good back bone for bulls and sharks. Wall mart for 40.00 and lifetime warranty.

As far as reels the Penn Fierce in a 4000 would be ideal. You want to use braid if your gonna be catching any pelagics or bulls because you can spool a lot more than mono. In my opinion a 3000 is a little small but 4000 will be your best bet. I would look at the Penn Pursuits to. They are a little cheaper than the Fierce and almost the same reel. Fierce and pursuit go hand in hand except for 1 or 2 bearings. Now if your looking to make a better buy for the money I would bump up to a Penn Battle. You can find them for around 80.00 bucks and in my opinion they are they best inshore reel under 100.00. Penn has come a long way inthe past 5 years. Hope this helps! But best thing is to go to bass pro and just try some reels and find a deal on eBay or local bait shop like outcast. They all have different weights and torque to them. Penn battle also has an enhanced drag system that can handle 30 plus pound fish. Good luck man!


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

shimano


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackstraw said:


> shimano


X2... Shimano Saros.is another good choice for around 100.00


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano Sahara reels are really great reels too. Hard to beat the price as well at $79.99 or so.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano would be my choice as well


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I like pflueger president combo @ $79 at Walmart.

Greg


----------

